# Lederverarbeitung ab skill 420



## STL (22. November 2008)

Servus Leute

bisher habe ich als lederer recht geschmeidig leveln können.. Rüstungssets, irgendwelche Rüstungen.. Bis dato konnte ich mich ned beklagen.. Aber nun hänge ich iwie fest.. Ich hab Skil 420 (war bereits beim Lehrer) und habe nur Rezepte bekommen, die ziemlich teuer an Mats sind u für's leveln nicht geeignet sind.. Ich habe schon versucht bei den einzelnen Fraktionen zu schauen, ob's da irgendwas gscheits zum lvln gibt, aber wurde leider ned fündig.. 

Kann mir hier jmd helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (22. November 2008)

In Dalaran steht ein Typ rum bei dem du gegen Leder neue Rezepte bekommst. Die sind ab Skill 420. Wie teuer die in der Herstellung sind weiß ich jetzt allerdings auch nicht. Bin gestern beim rumbummeln über den gestolpert.


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. November 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> 
> bisher habe ich als lederer recht geschmeidig leveln können.. Rüstungssets, irgendwelche Rüstungen.. Bis dato konnte ich mich ned beklagen.. Aber nun hänge ich iwie fest.. Ich hab Skil 420 (war bereits beim Lehrer) und habe nur Rezepte bekommen, die ziemlich teuer an Mats sind u für's leveln nicht geeignet sind.. Ich habe schon versucht bei den einzelnen Fraktionen zu schauen, ob's da irgendwas gscheits zum lvln gibt, aber wurde leider ned fündig..
> 
> ...




Nojo, bitte was willst denn? Auf 420 kommt man so einfach wie nie vorher in die Nähe des Maximums. Für das meiste brauchst ja nur Leder und sonst nix.
In BC waren dann halt die letzten Punkte auch relativ mühsam..ganze Urzeugs und so weiter...warum soll es denn jetzt anders sein?


----------



## Slammer (26. November 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Nojo, bitte was willst denn? Auf 420 kommt man so einfach wie nie vorher in die Nähe des Maximums. Für das meiste brauchst ja nur Leder und sonst nix.
> In BC waren dann halt die letzten Punkte auch relativ mühsam..ganze Urzeugs und so weiter...warum soll es denn jetzt anders sein?



Mit was habt ihr auf 420 geskillt, bin mom gerade bei 410, gibt es da ne günstige möglichkeit


----------



## Ektomorph (26. November 2008)

also in Dalaran steht vor dem "Ledererhaus" ein Zwerg...der verkauft euch für jeweils 3 schweres boreanisches Leder verschiedene Lederrezepte (sind asaik die "Anfangssets fürs PVP")
mit denen kann man relativ gut skillen - braucht immer um die 10 boreanisches Leder und ein Äonen(Luft, Feuer, usw.)

Die Äonenpartikel droppen recht gut in Tausendwinter (PVP Gebiet) und der Respawn ist recht aktzeptabel.

--------------------

Um überhaupt soweit zu skillen hab ich "Dunkle arktische Gamschen" und "Dunkler arktischer Brustharnisch" gemacht. Kostet zwar etwas an Mats, dafür wird euch jeder Schurke die Dinger mit Handkuss abnehmen!
Gibt da auch noch das "Dunkles Nerubisches Zeugs" das ihr euch herstellen könnt (Ausdauer, Int und Schwere Rüstung) was wiederum interessant für angehende EleSchamis ist.

Wer Lootglück oder grossen Reichtum besitz kann auch mit den Armschienenverzauberungen skillen (benötigt jeweils 1 Arktischer Pelz)

Gibt also genügend Möglichkeiten um den Skill zu pushen!


Hmmm wenn ich das grad so durchlese -->  Vote 4 Sticky  XD
So far,
Ekto


----------



## nalcarya (26. November 2008)

Schon 3mal die eigene Armschiene verzaubert und noch 8 Arktische Pelze in der Tasche - aber die brauch ich ja auch noch um mir die beiden epischen Teile von dem Zwerg mit den Mustern zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (26. November 2008)

Ich find jetzt die Droprate der Arktischen Pelze nicht so schlecht.

Hab allein in den 1. Spielstunden in Nordrend, also ziemlich zu Beginn schon 3 gekürschnert. Als ich dann das 1.Mal meine Zufallsdrops ins AH stellen wollte, war ich überrascht wie teuer die dort verkauft werden - wobei ich denke die Preise werden sich auch noch rasch einpendeln.

Einstweilen kann man sich mit den Hosenverzauberugen zB auch ne goldene Nase verdienen.

Und das Hosen-Enchant für Lederer only ist ja auch mal geil - ab SKill 400 glaub ich hast du im Prinzip dasselbe, das andere erst mit Lv80 haben können - dann dazu noch die Armschienen-Verzauberungen, also da lohnt Lederer diesmal echt mehr als damals zu Pre-BC Zeiten, wo es ein eher mässiges 3 teiliges Epicset gab und die Hosendinger nur mit entsprechend Ruf.


----------



## Ektomorph (26. November 2008)

ja, die Droprate ist ja nicht mies :>

also ich hatte ja auch 22 Pelzchen als ich aus der boreanischen Tundra rauskam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War nur für die, die vllt nicht so ein Dropglück haben...



By the Way: Weiss einer ob es auch Beinverzauberungen für EleSchami gibt? Hab bisher nur grad Bewegl.  und so Zeugs gesehen...


----------



## nalcarya (26. November 2008)

Hosenverzauberung mit Spellpower können Schneider herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ektomorph (26. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hosenverzauberung mit Spellpower können Schneider herstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habs schon befürchtet...wär irgendwie auch zu schön gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dank dir, nalcarya


----------



## Kwatamehn (27. November 2008)

Aber eine Armschienen-Prägung gibts glaub ich.


----------



## Baeon (27. November 2008)

ich habe richtig lange in bc gebraucht um auf 375 zu kommen um endlich die lederspezialisierung nutzen zu können.

wäre doch blöd nach ein paar wochen schon wieder am oberen limit zu sein.

wenn es zwingend erforderlich gewesen wäre in inis gewisse mats zu farmen wäre ich nicht unglücklich ... weil so fallen die preise für high lvl artikel zu schnell in den keller


----------



## Ektomorph (28. November 2008)

Baeon schrieb:


> wenn es zwingend erforderlich gewesen wäre in inis gewisse mats zu farmen wäre ich nicht unglücklich ...



So ist es auch - für gewisse High-End-Rezepte brauchts eine "Gefrorene Kugel"... die ist so das Gegenstück zum Urnether (bevor boe)


So Far,
Ekto


----------



## youngceaser (29. Dezember 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Schon 3mal die eigene Armschiene verzaubert und noch 8 Arktische Pelze in der Tasche - aber die brauch ich ja auch noch um mir die beiden epischen Teile von dem Zwerg mit den Mustern zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh hab meinen ganzen stack für die skillpunkte auf 420 verbraucht


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> oh hab meinen ganzen stack für die skillpunkte auf 420 verbraucht




Wobei viel weiter skillen (450) mom. eh ziemlich sinnfrei ist - ich kenn jedenfalls keine Rezepte dafür - und auch die paar Epics mit 440 sind schnell ausgetauscht. 

Ich war rasch auf 425 glaub ich, für die Flinkstahldinger, die cih dann auch ne zeitlang getragen hab - danach eigentlich nix selbsthergestelltes.

Das Frostresi-Zeugs ist vor Sapphiron nicht wirklich notwendig (zumindest in der 10er nicht) und die Riesenmalmerarmschienen oder wie die heissen
und die anderen Epics waren auch nicht so der Bringer - hab da rasch vorher schon besseres aus Naxx bekommen.


----------

